# Walk in tub w/jacuzzi jets



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a customer wanting a walk in tub with jacuzzi for her bad knees.
I've connected one walk-in in my life and would rather hear from some of you with experience in this area. What's a good brand of tub and faucets to recommend or to stay away from, especially with needing the jetting action.
As always I appreciate any info.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Epox said:


> I have a customer wanting a walk in tub with jacuzzi for her bad knees.
> I've connected one walk-in in my life and would rather hear from some of you with experience in this area. What's a good brand of tub and faucets to recommend or to stay away from, especially with needing the jetting action.
> As always I appreciate any info.


Refreshed post


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We use Safety Tub.

Got two going in this month.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We use the faucet and waste/overflow kit they provide.

We only install them with the pump assisted drain. If it is a jetted model, we always include the inline heater. The pump assembly is a bit weird to assemble the first couple of times but after that it goes pretty smooth.

It is absolutely critical to have separate circuits for each of the accessories.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Thx Biz, I preciate it.I'll check it out. Have to go afk, thx again.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have to go back and measure the bathroom door. This is an older house so is probably a 24" door.


----------

